# NVidia Geforce 6150 SE vs ATI Radeon X1300



## TehBlizzy (Jul 3, 2008)

This is my gaming rig:
Manufacturer:  	
HP-Pavilion

Processor: 	
AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4400+ (2 CPUs), ~2.3GHz
Memory: 	
2942MB RAM

Hard Drive: 	
500 GB

Video Card: 	
NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430

Monitor: 
hp pavilion mx70

Sound Card: 	
Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio)

Operating System: 	
Windows Vista™ Home Premium (6.0, Build 6000) (6000.vista_rtm.061101-2205)

My video card, NVidia Geforce 6150 is intergrated into my computer, and I decided to buy ATI Radeon X1300 to hopefully improve the FPS. After installing X1300, I noticed that my computer's gaming abilities *decreased* heavily. Many games are simply too FPS-jumpy to even play, and the games I played decently with 6150 SE close to dropped to my old 800MHz ATI Radeon 9200 computer's speed.

Why has the computer slowed down so badly??

(Even scrolling through web pages has become worse!)


----------



## massahwahl (Jul 3, 2008)

Did you install the drivers for the new card and uninstall the old drivers?


----------



## TehBlizzy (Jul 3, 2008)

The NVidia card didn't come with any uninstallable drivers, and if the monitor cable isn't plugged into any video cards plugged into the expansion bays, the monitor doesn't work. 6150 basically disables itself. Now that I think of it, when I first installed x1300 it seems to run perfect for some games, like Ghost Recon 2. But, that was when I knew where the CD was and used it. This time I had to download the driver for it. Would that be the problem?


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jul 3, 2008)

First of all, the X1300 was a horrible choice. How much did you pay for it?

Second, try getting the newest drivers for ATI and see if that fixes it.


----------



## TehBlizzy (Jul 4, 2008)

Ah. I'm not too into graphic card details and such. I got it from Walmart for about $120. The driver I downloaded was the most up-to-date from the official ATI site.


----------



## Shadowhunter (Jul 4, 2008)

TehBlizzy said:


> Ah. I'm not too into graphic card details and such. I got it from Walmart for about $120. The driver I downloaded was the most up-to-date from the official ATI site.






Walmart just stole $120 from you. See if you can return it and get your money back.


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jul 4, 2008)

TehBlizzy said:


> Ah. I'm not too into graphic card details and such. I got it from Walmart for about $120. The driver I downloaded was the most up-to-date from the official ATI site.



Yea, you got ripped off. That card is worth about $20.


----------



## TehBlizzy (Jul 6, 2008)

Well, I got the card about... 5 months ago. Will they still take it back? lol

( I can't find the CD either.... )


----------



## Cleric7x9 (Jul 6, 2008)

you can find a 9600GT for $120


----------



## TehBlizzy (Jul 7, 2008)

Where do you go to get cards like that? Walmart only had x1300 and some NVidia one, basically both are $120 there


----------



## m0nk3ys1ms (Jul 7, 2008)

TehBlizzy said:


> Where do you go to get cards like that? Walmart only had x1300 and some NVidia one, basically both are $120 there



Newegg.com


----------

